# Quilt of Valor finished



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Just finished this one yesterday. I designed it myself (in EQ) and took it off the longarm yesterday. It still needs binding, which will be in the blue fabric. The pantograph I used is "Star Spangled Banner" by Wildflower Quilting.


----------



## handymama (Aug 22, 2014)

Oh. My. Gosh. Its GORGEOUS!!!!


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I love it! Stunning, just WOW!
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

thanks! my recipient is a 92 year old WW2 decorated vet. I can't wait to give it to him.


----------



## FireMaker (Apr 3, 2014)

Beautiful work, beautiful purpose!


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

You are one talented lady! Absolutely gorgeous quilt!


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

Excellent, you could sell that pattern. Also, unless your quilt is perfectly square, I would use matching red binding.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks everyone! It's square Maura


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

It is beautiful. The quailing pattern itself is just beautiful.


----------



## flowergurl (Feb 27, 2007)

Totally awesome!!:thumb:


----------



## whistech (Sep 11, 2014)

Absolutely Beautiful!


----------



## StaceyS (Nov 19, 2003)

Wonderful!


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thank you!


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

I always love seeing your beautiful quilts!


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I love the way the grey works. It makes it seem like there is a shadow - so I see an almost 3D look.


----------



## homemaid (Apr 26, 2011)

Wow beautiful quilt.. What a kind thing to make this for him. He will simply love it..


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks, I know it will mean a lot to him as that's pretty much all he wants to talk about, his time in the war


----------



## HorseMom (Jul 31, 2005)

I would definitely buy this pattern if you sold it!
Heidi


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

Thanks girls. Heidi, I don't write patterns, but here is the digital image with all the patches outlined. There is absolutely nothing to this quilt, I constructed it so that any beginner could make it. (I shared my EQ7 project file on my website).

It's made entirely of 3.5 inch squares and 3.5 inch half square triangles, no blocks, just patch after patch laid out in rows.

For simplicity, I did construct it by dividing it into (9) 24 inch sections.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

If I was going to follow a pattern like that, I'd cut WOF at 3.5" and sew them together. The center has a lot of Blue/grey/red/white/blue/white/red so I'd sew those together. though with 7, that would end up being about 22" wide. I try not to go much wider as they get hard to cut.

Then I'd cut them into 3.5" stripes and start laying those out. Sometimes you will divide them, sometimes take a red off one end and sew it to the other - but by paying attention to the repeats, this can save you a lot from just cutting all 3.5" squares and sewing them together individually.

Just watch your squares when cutting the sewn together stripes - you may have to "Re true" the leading edge after ever couple of cuts or you won't have a row of squares, you have a row of slight diagonals.

And once you get "rows" sewn together, press the seams to one side on one row, and the other for the next - then you can nest them which makes it a lot easier to match corners.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

MacyBaby, the quilt could be much more efficient to piece by combining many of the blocks into strips. I made it this way however, because ANY novice quilter can do this. It couldn't be easier to cut or to assemble.


----------



## gracielagata (Jun 24, 2013)

I love to 'stalk' the crafting pic threads, as everything is always so beautiful.
Your quilt certainly is as well! Wonderful pattern, and I absolutely love the shooting star stitched part. 
I wish I had the patience and space to make a quilt... or that some old relatives in my family had some I could inherit... they always seem to have good stories.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Shows my ignorance LOL.

I thought strip pieces was the easier way to do it. I did my first piecing 30 years ago, and everything was individually cut with a scissors - I did a few and decided it wasn't for me. I didn't even own a rotary cutter until I decided to learn how to do this the "new" way about two years ago. I learned a lot doing that mystery quilt on this board - it is so different than what I had learned.

SO it was a real eye opener to learn that you could cut WOF strips and sew them together, and then cut them and WOW - you already had a bunch of blocks sewn together, and the edges were nice and not all wonky from not getting them lined up perfect. And that is how I learned to keep them square - because I cut a bunch that got offline and ended up with some I couldn't use. 

To prove what a newbie I am - I just learned with HST stood for a few weeks ago! 

I still don't understand exactly what "flying geese" means. I prefer to look at pictures, that I can usually figure out.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

That's not ignorance, you're probably self taught just like I am, and look at things in your head differently. I don't work well from patterns, like you a pictures works for me! But in my mind, by breaking it down into simple squares, anyone could assemble this without a pattern... because I don't write patterns


----------



## margo (May 29, 2002)

Ditto all the comments posted above. Absolutely beautiful. The recipient will be so proud of his new quilt.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

CJ - I get in trouble with the "quilt police" all the time. I don't know the right words, and I often don't do things the right way either. 

I really like the look with each block the same size. I'm not "Into" designing, I much prefer to figure out the best way to make someone else's design. I figure I'm more the engineer type - 

I think I'm going to add this one to my "some day I want to make" file.


----------

